# Youz guyz wanna seez my pwetty pink topz?



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I tink I eben wikes it a wittle. :lol: I not actin' wike I need to rollz in da dirtz to get itz off! Dis may bez a majur breaktrouz!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so precious!!! x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tank youz Ms. Pwincess. : ) xxx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG her face! That looks like a pretty contented expression to me


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Tiny tanks may be her thing:coolwink: So cute


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

eeeee!! She's super duper precious :love1: She looks wonderful in that print!! She secretly told me she loved it because it "wooks bewy wadywike and gwown ups"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> OMG her face! That looks like a pretty contented expression to me


I really think she likes it! But it will only stay on if she lays down. :lol: 



2Cheese said:


> Tiny tanks may be her thing:coolwink: So cute


I'm on a mission to find some that actually fit her. Headed to eBay to browse. : ) Thanks!



cherper said:


> eeeee!! She's super duper precious :love1: She looks wonderful in that print!! She secretly told me she loved it because it "wooks bewy wadywike and gwown ups"


Tank youz Ms. Chewyl! I tink I berry pwetty in dat pink tankz top.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

This pic almost didn't want to load for me, I had to refresh it a gazillion times for my Jadey fix. lol. I was just about to complain () and up popped Jade in all her sweetness. Love the little top, she looks so darling. :love5: I love the pink and the hearts, so sweet. It's perfect for her. That blanket looks super cozy too.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She looks like a pretty pretty princess!!! Hehe!  I could just eat her up, she's so cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh...she looks soo perrrty in her tank Ivy is the same way. She doesn't mind sleeveless tee's etc. But anything to fussy she starts rubbing on all of the furniture lol!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just when I think she can't get any cuter .... she does!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> This pic almost didn't want to load for me, I had to refresh it a gazillion times for my Jadey fix. lol. I was just about to complain () and up popped Jade in all her sweetness. Love the little top, she looks so darling. :love5: I love the pink and the hearts, so sweet. It's perfect for her. That blanket looks super cozy too.


Haha! Sorry about that. I get lazy sometime and just use the bigger size pics. I normally save them in a larger format for my files, and a smaller one to post on the board so they don't take so long to load. 

Thank you so much Paula! : ) I found that blankie at TJMaxx. It is so nice! Soooooo soft! The Wee's love it!



rms3402 said:


> She looks like a pretty pretty princess!!! Hehe!  I could just eat her up, she's so cute!


Thank you so much Rachel! : ) We absolutely adore her! :daisy:



Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhh...she looks soo perrrty in her tank Ivy is the same way. She doesn't mind sleeveless tee's etc. But anything to fussy she starts rubbing on all of the furniture lol!!


Thank you Lori! : ) Mine just start rolling around on the floor. If the garment is the least bit to big, they'll roll right out of it. :lol: They do much better with no sleeves, not so confining. Problem is that the tanks don't fit well on the wee ones. They don't have the shoulder width to keep them up. I have a few tanks, but find that the girls can never keep the shoulders on. Anyway, it's too big for Jade, but you can't tell with her laying down, and she just looked to cute not to share. 



Brodysmom said:


> Just when I think she can't get any cuter .... she does!


Thank you!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Haha! Sorry about that. I get lazy sometime and just use the bigger size pics. I normally save them in a larger format for my files, and a smaller one to post on the board so they don't take so long to load.
> Thank you so much Paula! : ) I found that blankie at TJMaxx. It is so nice! Soooooo soft! The Wee's love it!


Oh no, it wasn't because it was a large pic, my internet has just been wonky due to an upgrade. The service is acting odd and I'm having trouble seeing pics sometimes. :foxes15: Not your fault at all.  I love that blanket! Not that I need any more, I have a zillion of them folded up in the closet already. hee hee.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

All that blanket and I finally found little Jade!

She always makes me smile!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww i like your shirt !!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Jade ur bery cute


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww so very cute!!!! I think I am going to be the one doing the dog napping Ms.T LOL
I see you have the same problem with your wee ones as I have with Button....she also has no shoulders to speak of, so keeps slipping through the neck of her top LOL. I am trying to figure out a way to deal with that without putting her in a straightjacket


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww sooo cute....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Oh no, it wasn't because it was a large pic, my internet has just been wonky due to an upgrade. The service is acting odd and I'm having trouble seeing pics sometimes. :foxes15: Not your fault at all.  I love that blanket! Not that I need any more, I have a zillion of them folded up in the closet already. hee hee.



Ah, okay. : ) I know that feeling. Out here in the boonies my Internet is always actin' up. :lol:

I hear ya girl! I don't need anymore blankies either, but I just keep buying them. :lol:



kimr said:


> All that blanket and I finally found little Jade!
> 
> She always makes me smile!


Hehehehe, she's in there somewhere. :lol: Thank you! : )



Adrienne said:


> aww i like your shirt !!!!


Thanks Adrienne! : )



ChiWOWa said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww so very cute!!!! I think I am going to be the one doing the dog napping Ms.T LOL
> I see you have the same problem with your wee ones as I have with Button....she also has no shoulders to speak of, so keeps slipping through the neck of her top LOL. I am trying to figure out a way to deal with that without putting her in a straightjacket


Thank you so much! : ) We'll just trade off, how about that? 

Yeah, the tanks don't fit well on the Wee ones. They are really cute, but they just fall towards their chest. Then comes the rolling, and off it goes. :lol:



lyndsey said:


> awww sooo cute....


Thanks! : )


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

So adorable. If I did not have already 100% of heart given to Bella Jade would most certainly have a percentage of it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ness♥Bella;832017 said:


> So adorable. If I did not have already 100% of heart given to Bella Jade would most certainly have a percentage of it.


Thank you so much! : ) Bella is definitely a heart stealer. :daisy:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Poor baby looks sleepy! Such a doll!


----------

